# Requirements for EOI



## vikz_au

I was planning to submit an EOI for New Zealand immigration. I have done my bachelors in Information Technology which is considered to be of Level 7 and has 50 points. My question is that my qualification is not included in “Qualifications Exempt from Assessment” & also in “Qualifications Recognised as an Exception”. So what do I have to do, can I still submit an EOI or I have to apply for International Qualification Assessment prior to applying for EOI.


----------



## brand180208

You will have to send all your qualifications that relate to the Bachelors Degree off to the NZQA. Please refer to their website to also ensure you send the right documentation off with the qualifications, so they process your application quickly. 
Home » NZQA
To be honest, it will save time if you get your qualifications assessed before submitting your EOI

Good Luck!


----------



## vikz_au

Thanks for your reply. Is this the pre-requistes or just to make the application process faster.


----------



## brand180208

It makes the EOI easier if you have already been assessed by the NZQA
Only because they give you a reference, that the EOI can refer to - which generally means they won't deduct any points from the EOI if you've input the correct information from NZQA!
Also - once selected from the pool, they require your qualifications to be assessed fully so will save time if you do it now
Bear in mind that you generally will not be selected from the pool unless you have over 140 points without a job offer. Or 130 points if you have a job that is in their absolute shortage skills list. 

Regards
Rebecca


----------



## kumarvithya

Hi Rebecca,
It was really a good input. I am having a total of 150 points in the EOI. How is the chance of getting the PR for NZ?

Next do you have any fair idea about the Job opportunities for mechanical engineering background aroung 10 yrs of experience in product design & development in automotive industry.

Will there be some opportunities in NZ towards my experience atleast in product development even if not in automotive industry !!!

Your inputs would be highly appreciable.

Cheers,
Kumar


----------



## escapedtonz

kumarvithya said:


> Hi Rebecca,
> It was really a good input. I am having a total of 150 points in the EOI. How is the chance of getting the PR for NZ?
> 
> Next do you have any fair idea about the Job opportunities for mechanical engineering background aroung 10 yrs of experience in product design & development in automotive industry.
> 
> Will there be some opportunities in NZ towards my experience atleast in product development even if not in automotive industry !!!
> 
> Your inputs would be highly appreciable.
> 
> Cheers,
> Kumar


Hi Kumar,
You have an excellent chance of receiving PR quickly with points of 150 on your EOI.

Check out TradeMe and Seek website for job opportunities in the mechanical engineering field. I expect there are many although you won't find automotive industry jobs here as there is no automotive industry - all vehicles are imported.
To maximise income the best field to get in to is the oil and gas industry which is majority centred around the Taranaki region of the North Island which has New Plymouth as a city.

Good luck.


----------



## kumarvithya

thank you very much for ur kind positive words.

Do you have any idea whether to start the Job search process first or to apply for the PR first.


Thanks for ur guidance.

Regards
Kumar


----------



## escapedtonz

kumarvithya said:


> thank you very much for ur kind positive words.
> 
> Do you have any idea whether to start the Job search process first or to apply for the PR first.
> 
> Thanks for ur guidance.
> 
> Regards
> Kumar


Hi,
Since you're applying for PR, I would wait to start the job search till you've actually received your passports back with the visas in them.

PR applications generally take longer to process and secure as Immigration must consider you and your family members coming to NZ permanently whereas if you had opted for a Temporary Work Visa etc etc Immigration only consider you for a short period - maybe 12/18/24 months.
With PR applications, the Immigration checks conducted are a lot more thorough. 

You'll find the majority of employers wont be interested in you until you have the visa in hand and have made firm plans to emigrate.
They like you to show commitment before they invest any time and money into you.


----------



## brand180208

You can submit your EOI but as previously mentioned you will have to have all your qualifications assessed by NZQA
This is a process that can/will take months so be aware that if you receive an ITA - you will be required to prove your qualifications are the level you put in your EOI

Hence why I suggested doing NZQA first
However - if you don't get selected then this could be a waste of money

It's catch 22

150 points will get you selected but as we found - NZ House will reduce points if they don't think you meet the requirements

My Husband contacted several employers to see if there would be an interest. Then we went to nz to have "informal chats" with them to show his dedication

You may also have a governing body in your industry that you may need to become a member of - so again this all takes time and money but shows commitment, which employers look for. Unfortunately many companies have been hurt by people not coming over when they invested time and money so generally they won't look at you if your not in NZ


----------



## kumarvithya

Hi,
Very informative your words are.

But still an infant question --> Is it possible to do Job search from India after getting the PR visas stamped on my passport.

Honestly, I am quite cautious not to quit my current job move to NZ & then find a Job.

Is there a possibility to find a job online with a telephonic interviews? If so, can we trust on those kind of interviews?

Please advice.

Regards,
Kumar


----------



## RohitN

Hi Kumar,

My understanding is you can very well attend telephonic or Skype-based interviews once your passport is stamped with the PR Visas. 

Companies in NZ see this as a mark of your dedication to move to NZ. 

Regards,

Rohit

(No more dreaming. Only NZZZzzzzzzing)


----------



## escapedtonz

kumarvithya said:


> Hi,
> Very informative your words are.
> 
> But still an infant question --> Is it possible to do Job search from India after getting the PR visas stamped on my passport.
> 
> Honestly, I am quite cautious not to quit my current job move to NZ & then find a Job.
> 
> Is there a possibility to find a job online with a telephonic interviews? If so, can we trust on those kind of interviews?
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Regards,
> Kumar


Of course you can, however I doubt you will find an employer that is willing to interview you whilst you are still living and working in India even if you have a Resident Visa in your passport.

Like the previous post it's a catch 22.

Employers need to be certain of an individuals commitment to move before they even consider you as a potential candidate.

Theres no harm in trying though and some people do find work in NZ whilst still in their home country.
I did it but my skills were in high demand so had a few telephone, Skype and video conference interviews whilst still in the UK after I had secured the PR sticker in the passport.
The only difference though is I had committed to travel already. The flights and International removals were already booked, NZ bank accounts sorted, a temporary house sorted etc etc


----------



## sivalsm

Hi Rebecca,

I have one question on below point

Bear in mind that you generally will not be selected from the pool unless you have over 140 points without a job offer. Or *130 points if you have a job that is in their absolute shortage skills list. *

Question : I have 130 points and i don't have job offer from NewZealand. I have 10 years of IT experience and 3 years in top MNC, remaining 7 years are in indian based companies. I did graduation and masters in computer science. 

In that case, is i'm eligible to select option absolute shortage skills list in EOI

Thanks in advance.
Siva.M


----------



## brand180208

Hello Siva

In my experience - 130 points will get you selected but generally this is from also having a skill on the shortage skills list before receiving an ITA.
140+ points will get you selected automatically
A job offer gets you selected (but it is hard to get employment without visas or showing commitment to companies that you are serious about moving)

So basically if you have 130 but your employment is not on the absolute shortage skills list and / or you don't have a job offer, then it is unlikely to be picked out of the pool

Hope this helps

Regards
Rebecca


----------



## sivalsm

Hi Rebecca,

Thanks for your reply. My question is to get points/bonus points for category absolute shortage skills , do i need to have job offer from NZ employer or so.

Or is it OK if my current employment in india matches points mentioned in absolute shortage skills list?

Hope you got my point. 


Thanks,
Siva.M


----------



## escapedtonz

sivalsm said:


> Hi Rebecca,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. My question is to get points/bonus points for category absolute shortage skills , do i need to have job offer from NZ employer or so.
> 
> Or is it OK if my current employment in india matches points mentioned in absolute shortage skills list?
> 
> Hope you got my point.
> 
> Thanks,
> Siva.M


Hi,
I'm fairly sure that you can claim the points/bonus points if you have relevant work experience / qualifications in a role that is stated on one of the skills shortage lists - SSL's.
You don't need to also have a job offer from an NZ employer for that particular skill shortage - if you did you could claim some more points for that alone!

You must make sure though that your current employment is a match in order to justify claiming the additional points.

140+ points you have an excellent chance of automatic EOI selection out of the pool.

130/135 points with a job offer from an NZ employer and a role off one of the SSL's you have a moderate chance - all depends how many people have submitted with more points!

Under 130 points - highly unlikely, but in saying that people with these points totals have been chosen in the past - again it all depends how many people have submitted with more points!


----------

